# Help with Limited Atonement and preaching the Gospel...



## Glen Smith (Sep 7, 2011)

I am root well enough in Calvinism... yet extremely new to all it's nuances. 

My introduction can be found on this very site *here*

I am delving deeper into understanding the elect, understanding grace, understanding how by no merit of our own, and by no working of our own can we even have the faith to be justified. 

While I understand the elect and the non elect... and irresistible grace, limited atonement, etc... what I do not understand, or atleast make sense in my head... what purpose does the preaching of the gospel do?

In other words,, could someone here flesh out for me... what I am sure you understand I'm struggling with... I am not sure I even know how to put it in words, but what do we do with the great commission... I don't understand the why anymore...


----------

